# Shaming Uber Pool passengers into tipping as a rider



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I took Uber Pool in NYC and was matched with 2 people going to dinner. I asked them if they were planning to tip their waitress. They said yes. Then asked if they were going to tip the driver. They said that it was included. I asked them how much they paid, they said $7. I paid $4. Then asked the driver how much he thinks he would make. He estimated $6.
Then I asked them to check their receipts and show me where it says "Tip". They saw distance, time, sales tax, etc. but no tip. I said that a taxi would cost $15 and they would tip on that so why would they stiff the Uber driver just because a sociopath in California says not to. They would spend more for one drink than for the ride, and tip the waitress, so why not tip the driver who got you there safely. If you don't want to tip, take the subway, Uber is a taxi service, not public transportation. We then talked about Travis and his objection to tipping.
They got out first and tipped $5 and I tipped $5 too.
I'm going to take Pool more often to educate more people. I take Pool because I want to pay more to the driver and less to Uber. 
Hopefully he tips every driver from now on. He would look pretty bad to his girlfriend if he stiffed the driver even after all I said


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

THANK YOU!

Really, wish everyone was like you. I hate it when people save money on pool rides and save my tip as well.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

When they go to a bar and don't tip the driver we should tell them not to tip their server either.

But I don't think Uber drivers should stiff waiters unless it was a pax that stiffed them.


----------



## UberBoy69 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have asked a few bartenders if they take uber home most do and most don't tip. I was annoyed one night and I wrote on the receipt in the tip section '$0. pay backs a *****..your uber diver'


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Whenever I am in a city with uber pool and there are others in the car when I get out I make sure they see me tip the driver. These tight asses are saving a lot of money taking pool so they should tip even better. If I'm the only one in an Uber pool I'll usually up the tip so the tip combined with the fare comes out to what I was paying for a regular Uber. I figure I am getting the same service as a regular Uber and it's not costing me any more and I'd rather the Uber driver get the cash than Travis.

One time I was in a pool and when the driver was nea my hotel I got out my wallet to have the tip out to hand to the driver upon arrival and the guy sharing the Uber asked my if we were suppose to tip and I said the drivers appreciated it and I always tip a cab driver and I was riding in a nicer car than a cab for a lot less and why wouldn't I tip the driver. He told me he never tipped in pool because the drivers were continually picking and dropping off customers and the driver was making a lot of money with this ride (it was from LAX to West Hollywood). I didn't even know how to respond. This was around a $20 fare and a cab would have been around $45


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes cool story bro, shame them, shame them real good. I mean you could just say "hey, Idk if you knew but tips are not included, and these guys do a great job, so personally I always make sure to tip, think about it...", if you in fact handled it the way you did, you probably annoyed the heck out of them. And if you really want to help out drivers, what are you doing taking pool? You're stiffing those drivers more than what they might make from another rider tipping, if there even is another rider. But whatever makes you feel good man.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I
> Hopefully he tips every driver from now on. He would look pretty bad to his girlfriend if he stiffed the driver even after all I said


His girlfriend is prolly cheap too and they will pretend they think it's included next time.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

I asked a pool rider yesterday if they ever think about tipping the driver and they said no they don't tip. The guy said why should I tip if the other person in the car doesn't tip? Its customary not to tip. They take the pool ride and its cheap, they told me they always take the pool ride, and they don't tip.

I did a calculation of two fares with the pool, Uber paid me $9 instead of $12, see below:

Thanks for wrfiting back, Raja.

I've reviewed the details of this trip and can confirm that the fare falls within our estimates. Fare is calculated base on the time and distance on uberPOOL rates.

Please know that on an uberPOOL trip the fare is split between riders. When a trip is matched, the uberPOOL fare will be composed of two fares: one for the duration of the first riderâ€™s trip, and one for the duration of the second riderâ€™s.

I reviewed the fares, and it seems like this trip was charged correctly, for a total fare of $9.04 combined. Rider 1 was charged $5.80, and Rider 2 was charged $3.24. Hope this helps make uberPOOL pricing clearer.

For uberPOOL trips, you are paid by both time and distance from the moment you pick up your first passenger to the moment you drop off the second one. You'll see this amount in the app at the end of your trip. However, on your pay statement the trip will be divided into two - so please don't be alarmed.


Sent by Jay on Saturday, April 22, 2017 at 3:19:07 PM
Continue this conversation by replying to this email or going to help in your Uber app.
PREVIOUS MESSAGES
OK, here is my problem with the pool rides. a) they are paid at a discount to us, $1.17 per mile instead of $1.24 and 15 cents per minute instead of 20 cents. b) we only collect 1 base fare for the first rider, we should be collecting a base fare for each rider. c) I did the math with google maps, I see the first rider was in my car for 2.3 miles, and the 2nd riders (2) were in my car for 2.1 miles, a total of 4.4 miles shuttling the people around. I should have been paid the following: Base fare for rider #1, $2 14.22 minutes x .15 = $2.13 2.3 miles x 1.17 = $2.69 Total fare for 1st rider, $6.82 Base fare for rider #2, $2 12.07 minutes x .15 = $1.81 2.1 miles x 1.17 = $2.46 Total fare for 2nd rider, $6.27 Total fares $13.09 Surge a 1.3x = $3.93 Total = $17.02 Uber fee 25% = 4.25 Fare to driver = $12.77 Fare to me is short I only got paid $9.04 so Uber kept $3.73 extra from my pay. This needs to change otherwise I'm not doing any more pool rides. -=>Raja.


----------



## 87gnsteve (Apr 22, 2017)

I find the people that can least afford it-- tip. Last night I picked up a couple at a trailer park and got $5 tip; and another middle class guy who was on a red eye flight another $5.
Earlier I picked up 2 couples at a upscale hotel and drove them to dinner and got a complaint that I didn't open the door for her. ...I made $2.71 on that ride....Then multiple trips from the airport to affluent gated communities...nada. It comes down to people being able to relate and most just don't.
My best tip to date was $20 cash and a $50 gift card when i returned a phone so its not all bad at all, just like the above says in the service industry tipping helps A LOT.
I think this would minimized if Uber allowed tipping in the app.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

I like it more when Uber is surging but no one is willing to pay the fare. I get bored and turn on Lyft, get insta matched and get pax that say how nice Lyft is, so much cheaper.... No tip. I don't turn on Lyft unless it's priming while Uber is surging anymore.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Geno71 said:


> And if you really want to help out drivers, what are you doing taking pool? You're stiffing those drivers more than what they might make from another rider tipping, if there even is another rider. But whatever makes you feel good man.


Helping the driver a couple ways. If there are others in the car with me I make sure they see me tip the driver and hopefully that gets him a tip he wouldn't have gotten otherwise as well as educating people you should tip your driver.

If I'm the only one in the car on a pool ride I try to tip more so that the fare for the Uber comes out to what I would have been paying on an Uber X. I figure I'm getting the same level or service and getting there just as fast. Only difference is the driver gets more of the fare than Travis, I'm paying the same, driver is making a lot more since he doesn't have to share the tipa nd it's also tax free, and Travis is losing out on revenue. Win/win/win situation all around


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Tipping is history. Travis killed it. You can shame all the pool riders you want. As soon as you leave the car, they aren't gonna tip. We need a raise in rates and minimum fares.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Tipping is history. Travis killed it. You can shame all the pool riders you want. As soon as you leave the car, they aren't gonna tip. We need a raise in rates and minimum fares.


I'm sure the app tipping won't help much either. A neighbor of mine drives for Lyft as well and said he gets tipped about 30% of the time with Lyft on the App (a lot better than Uber but way too low) and Lyft has never discouraged tipping.

I think some people are just tight asses

I would rather just see the rates go up. Or better yet do what they do in a lot of places overseas and just add on a service fee and allow the passenger to adjust it accordingly but I'm sure most tightwads would just adjust it to zero


----------

